# Mix and Match Air Pump



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Today I dug out my old air pump to hatch some brine shrimp cysts, 
but even though the pump sounded like it was working very hard, 
no air came out. 
So I dug out my other air pump (the byproduct of the 
failure to foresee the inevitable multi-tank syndrome). 
And this one didn't even bother to make a sound 

So I gutted them
Sorry blurry pictures.

















and found out that the one still making a sound had a broken one way valve like flap thingy









I switched the one way valve like flap thingy from the one that had a dead motor.



























The diaphragm was worn. So I decided to change that too.




































Put the diaphragm back


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Put the whole thing back into the case.









While it's still open, plugged it in to see if it would blow air.









Yep, it was pumping air, unplugged, closed it and put the screws back.









Put it to work 









Sometimes it's nice to have extra stuff laying around


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fix!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cool fix, but alot of work and thinking for a $5 airpump at a garage sale , but also someone on this forum had to have had one lying around
i have a tote full of them , i would have donated to the cause


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, yeah, this is probably not worth the effort. 
But I am too cheap and lazy to run out and buy a new one


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Transposon said:


> Haha, yeah, this is probably not worth the effort.
> But I am too cheap and lazy to run out and buy a new one


 The fun is just in the fact that you can do it.


----------

